# Scotch



## Yourillusion (Jul 30, 2007)

My kissy face little guy, I love you. I was hoping not to have to post on this thread for a long time to come, but I wasn't that lucky. I am happy to have known you for as long as I did, but it wasn't long enough. I miss you. I don't think you can ever be prepared to say good by, but you left so suddenly, and without warning. I just hope that you know we love you still and there is a whole in our hearts,that you filled. I can't look at your Pictures, because they still bring tears, but maybe someday. I love you.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry. You will be able to look of pics of him again and smile but it will take time. 

Binkie free Scotch :rainbow:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Jul 30, 2007)

Im so sorry about your loss. I don't know much about thwta happened to this fella, but I do know that anyone who had to loose a friend/family member/"pet" deserves kind words... As I said, I am so sorry for your loss.

Binkie free Scotch, there are many who miss you.:rip::bigtears:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry, how awful.

RIP Scotch:rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Butterfinger (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry  It's always very hard when you lose a friend. It sounds like he lead a very fulfilled life with you, though, and I'm sure he was very happy. 
Binky free, Scotch :rainbow:ink iris:
~Butter and Diana


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss of Scotch.

Binky Free Littleone:angelandbunny:

Susan


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 31, 2007)

He was and is very loved, I can only hope, that he knew it. Thank you all for your words and thoughts they mean alot.


----------



## awayfade (Jul 31, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss, maybe one day you will see him again in heaven.:rip:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so sorry :cry2, it's so hard when you lose them.

You will be able to look at pictures soon, and remember the good times, give it some time.:hug1

Binky free at Rainbow Bridge Scotch :rainbow:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison, & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

Of course he knew how much he was loved, he was a lucky bun knowing your love that some buns never get the chance to experience. ink iris:


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. ray:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Flashy (Jul 31, 2007)

RIP Little Scotch.


----------



## MsBinky (Jul 31, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss 

Binky free, Scotch :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## browneyedgal (Jul 31, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear about Scotch, I am sure he knows that he's your special bunny and that he's loved. They know it... each of my bunnies do. :rose:


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you all so much. I miss him so badly, his little kisses on my nose when I would check on him in the morning, his little wet ears from his water bowl, he was my little man. I just miss him.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 31, 2007)

I know you do........I know like a lot of people here just how hard it is when you lose them. I still miss Milly and cry for him everyday....but it is getting a little easier....just a little.

Take Care.:angelandbunny:


----------



## Yourillusion (Jul 31, 2007)

I can only hope it'll get better, right now i'm torn between missing him and being excited because Beau just delivered eight babies, Scotch is the daddy. So a part of Him lives on. I don't know what to think.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh, I think thats lovely having the 8 babies which are part of him. It's natural you will feel both sad and happy, but as you say part of Scotch lives on. I wish I had part of Milly, my only hope is to get another bun should his parents have a litter, you have much more than that.......8 little babies who are part of your precious baby.


----------



## Yourillusion (Aug 1, 2007)

I have read many post on this board, but I only read your post about Milly the day before Scotchie past, I'm so sorry for your loss too. Your right maybe it is ok to happy, about the babies, it just feels kind of like I am forgetting about him in a way. does that make sence?


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks 

It does make sense. I adopted Hope only1 week after Milly passed, I felt really guilty and still do for loving and having fun with her when Milly is'nt here anymore. Everyday it gets a little better, at the time I thought I would never stop the constant crying for him. But Hope helps, she is so funny.

You have something so precious......8 little babies that your boy left you. And although you will still grieve for Scotch they will help you heal.


----------



## Yourillusion (Aug 1, 2007)

your right he left me with something wondeful, and I should cherish everything about it. you don't know how much you've helped, Thank You. If you ever need anything bunny related or not, My Pm is always open.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 1, 2007)

Aw, thank you.  I'm glad I've helped you even if it's just a little. I got great support from people on here and still do when I need it. I know how heartbreaking it is, I've never grieved over any other animal like I have over Milly, it's nice to have others who understand how you are feeling.

Feel free to PM me too.


----------



## Flashy (Aug 1, 2007)

*Yourillusion wrote: *


> I can only hope it'll get better, right now i'm torn between missing him and being excited because Beau just delivered eight babies, Scotch is the daddy. So a part of Him lives on. I don't know what to think.



It's ok to be confused about how you feel, it's natural, and it's ok to be swining between all the different feelings of being happy, excited, sad, empty.

Please remember not to feel guilty if you feel excited by the new arrivals. Often people feel bad about feeling something good when they feel they should be grieving for someone, but remember that the babies you might feel excited about are a part of Scotch, and up there, he's probably pretty excited too.

Flash was my best ever friend that I lost just over 19 months ago, and since then I have been lucky enough to get 8 of his grandchildren, and it is such a lovely feeling to know that he is still living through them. Even though he is gone, they are still here. When he died, his children were only babies, and I couldn't truly appreciate them for a while, but the longer they were around and captured my heart, the more I was glad they were there, if that makes sense.

Hang in there, and like I said, my PM box is always open.

x


----------



## Yourillusion (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost your Flash. I know he's probably happy about his babies, Sometimes I just expect to look at his cage and see him still there. Than I remember he will never be there again. It's a hard reality, and it's always there. I just hope the babies make it, so I will have a piece of him.


----------



## ellissian (Aug 2, 2007)

I still expect to come downstairs and Milly is there, then reality hits. I know what you mean.  Take care of those precious babies they are more important than ever now.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 13, 2007)

Some how I missed this. I am so sorry.

We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## Yourillusion (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Jade, it's ok. It's getting alittle easier to deal with, the other bunnies keep me busy most of the time, it's the quiet time that gets to me. I loved the poem.

Heather


----------

